# برنآمج دليل جوال الفلسطيني.. وبرنآمج تعلم الطباعه بدون معلم



## mastermind (13 مايو 2007)

اعزائي الاعضاء .. اقدم لكم اليوم برنآمج دليل الجوال الفلسطيني
واكيد كلنا بنعرفو وغني عن التعريف .. لذالك .. سآقوم بكتابه الرابط  .. وسآترك باقي الشرح اليكم

رابط البرنآمج
http://freeprograms.schoolreference.com/Palestine_jawwal.rar

برنآمج تعلم الطبآعه بدون معلم

اعزائي المشتركين .. احب اقدم لكم  في هذه المره برنآمج تعلم الطبآعه بدون معلم ..
واتحدى اي حد يستخدم هالبرنآمج وفقط في خلال اسبوع ما يقدر يطبع 80 كلمه في الدقيقه من غير ما  ينظر للوحه المفاتيح
برنآمج فعآل جدا للأشخاص الذين يسعون وراء التطور والتقدم..
اتمنى للجميع الفائده ودمتم.

http://freeprograms.schoolreference.com/LEARNTYPING.rar

:08:


----------



## ابنة المخلص (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: برنآمج دليل جوال الفلسطيني.. وبرنآمج تعلم الطباعه بدون معلم*

شو الرابط فية فايروس تورجان !! 

يا ريت المسؤول هنا يحدف الرابط يا يجربواا !!!


----------

